# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cài đặt THC proma help!

## dangduc

Bác nào đã dùng qua THC proma xin giúp e với. E đang dùng THC proma bản SD cho nguồn hypertherm 45 XP, e đã lắp đặt giống như hướng dẫn của hãng và đã test chạy không bình thường nhưng khi cắt thực tế mỏ cắt lại đâm vào phôi mà không điều chỉnh cao độ và sau đó máy cũng dừng luôn. E không biết còn thiếu sót gì không mong được các bác chỉ giáo. Cám ơn các bác đã đọc bài.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác kiểm tra chiều chạy. Mũi tên lên xuống cùng chiều với trục z. Rùi đặt v lên cao tẹo ( em đặt 180 ) sau chỉnh dần xuống ( máy em đang đặt 155 )

Con này em thấy chạy mượt ạ, chúc bác thành công.

----------


## dangduc

> Bác kiểm tra chiều chạy. Mũi tên lên xuống cùng chiều với trục z. Rùi đặt v lên cao tẹo ( em đặt 180 ) sau chỉnh dần xuống ( máy em đang đặt 155 )
> 
> Con này em thấy chạy mượt ạ, chúc bác thành công.


Cám ơn bác đã phản hồi ạ,
Chiều thì đúng rồi ạ, e sẽ cài đặt thử như bác xem sao. Bác cho e hỏi là ngoài nối dây giống như hãng hướng dẫn bác còn nối thêm gì nữa không ạ, ví dụ như tín hiệu arc OK từ nguồn plasma. E tìm hiểu thấy dòng THC SD này không có arc OK output, BOB của e thì báo không có tín hiệu arc OK nên nó dừng không chạy nữa. E không biết là có phải thêm output từ BOB cho tín hiệu arc OK này không.

----------


## Tuấn

Em dùng nguồn tàu nên ko có arc ok bác ui. Và tín hiệu từ máy là em lấy ở 2 chân ngoài. Đến khi thay nguồn mới em cũng để thế luôn mà ko đổi vào 2 chân bren trong

Em dùng mach 3. Bác dùng bob gì vậy ?

----------


## dangduc

> Em dùng nguồn tàu nên ko có arc ok bác ui. Và tín hiệu từ máy là em lấy ở 2 chân ngoài. Đến khi thay nguồn mới em cũng để thế luôn mà ko đổi vào 2 chân bren trong
> 
> Em dùng mach 3. Bác dùng bob gì vậy ?


E dùng bob planet MK3 với nguổn hypertherm bác ạ, khi mỏ cắt chạm phôi là nó dừng máy e hỏi bên planetcnc thì họ nói là controller nó đang chờ tín hiệu arc OK.

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy bác cho nó cái arc ok thui là đc rùi

----------


## dangduc

> Vậy bác cho nó cái arc ok thui là đc rùi


Vâng, e sẽ thử xem, cám ơn bác.

----------


## dangduc

Bác ơi e đấu được ARC OK rồi, nhưng mà sao khi cắt THC nó cứ lái mỏ cắt chạm vào phôi thế nhỉ bác có gặp trường hợp này bao giờ chưa? ( e cắt 1mm chỉnh H-U 125V, d-t 0.5s, dòng 40A).

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác ơi e đấu được ARC OK rồi, nhưng mà sao khi cắt THC nó cứ lái mỏ cắt chạm vào phôi thế nhỉ bác có gặp trường hợp này bao giờ chưa? ( e cắt 1mm chỉnh H-U 125V, d-t 0.5s, dòng 40A).


Là sao bác ? Tăng khoảng cách lên có đc ko bác ? Có 2 nút mũi tên lên xuống đấy

----------


## dangduc

> Là sao bác ? Tăng khoảng cách lên có đc ko bác ? Có 2 nút mũi tên lên xuống đấy


Vâng, e chỉnh được rồi bác ạ, do e để cái spe của nó thấp quá. cám ơn bác nhiều nhé.

----------

